# low t- hype or legit



## freestanding (Jul 25, 2015)

38 here  was wondering if anyone has any experience with the t doctor?  I have 20 years experience in gym so not new in that area but aas brand new!  Can you achieve results with this type program.  Or am I wasting time an money. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2015)

freestanding said:


> 38 here  was wondering if anyone has any experience with the t doctor?  I have 20 years experience in gym so not new in that area but aas brand new!  Can you achieve results with this type program.  Or am I wasting time an money. Thanks


I am not sure I understand the question. Are you asking if you can make progress with just trt?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 25, 2015)

Do you suffer from Hypogonadism?  If yes, then restoring your TT to normal levels would be very beneficial.  If no, then TRT would just put you back where your Natty TT levels are currently.


----------



## Sledge (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, if your test levels have been low for a length of time, getting on a proper trt dose and stabilizing your test levels to high-normal will yield terrific results. It did for me. I had a tremendous improvement in mood, energy, libido, self esteem and body composition


----------



## freestanding (Jul 25, 2015)

POB - yes, just trt only .  Didn't know if I could take my body to the next level  with it . I'm 38 been lifting for 20 years an I'm maxed out on my bodies natural potential,  was trying to figure  out if this trt was legit or a scam that seems endless with this shit. If I could take my body to next level with it   why not do with a prescription


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 25, 2015)

freestanding said:


> POB - yes, just trt only .  Didn't know if I could take my body to the next level  with it . I'm 38 been lifting for 20 years an I'm maxed out on my bodies natural potential,  was trying to figure  out if this trt was legit or a scam that seems endless with this shit. If I could take my body to next level with it   why not do with a prescription



It will only help if your natural testosterone levels are low (hypogonadal).  Otherwise you will have to run cycles at supraphysiological levels to get to the next level if you have reached your genetic potential.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2015)

freestanding said:


> 38 here  was wondering if anyone has any experience with the t doctor?  I have 20 years experience in gym so not new in that area but aas brand new!  Can you achieve results with this type program.  Or am I wasting time an money. Thanks



I was 38 when I was tested for low T. My natural levels were in the low 300's. I went on TRT and got up to around 750 and it was a night and day difference. Outlook, mood, sex drive, energy levels, all increased.


----------



## freestanding (Jul 26, 2015)

Megatron - as far the hypocondaloism,  That would be ,na , I consider my self a freaking stud in the gym on out of the gym , but I'm willing to play it down a notch with the dOc, iF worth my time


----------



## freestanding (Jul 26, 2015)

Trodizzle - do you  also run aas with your trt or you've had success with trt alone . I m not sure how reply to someone With the quote above  referring  to there Question?   man I suck  at all this technology


----------



## freestanding (Jul 26, 2015)

Megatron,  didn't mean to sound like dick on my reply,  after reading again  you were trying to help me with my situation.  For that I was a dick head , sorry bro


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 26, 2015)

if your T levels are normal - you'll have a hard time getting a prescription for a TRT regimen. why not get a blood test to see where your levels are? Basically Megatron answered your question.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 26, 2015)

freestanding said:


> Megatron,  didn't mean to sound like dick on my reply,  after reading again  you were trying to help me with my situation.  For that I was a dick head , sorry bro



I didn't take it taht way.  But yes, I am trying to help.  Let me be more specific to clarify.

If you are an average male, your Total Testosterone (TT) is probably somewhere in the 500-750ng/dl range.  The normal range is broader than that (about 350-1100) but most guys fall in the first set of numbers I gave you.  Think of it as a standard deviation of you underatand statistics.

Going on Test Injections for TRT will shut down your natural testosterone production..  Many guys think it augments it.  That isn't true.  If you body senses it already has enough TT it stops making its own.  

A doctor is going to prescribe enough testosterone to get you back into the normal range.  So you are spending money, wasting precious time and shutting down your Natty Test just to get yourself right back where you currently are at. Why would anyone do all that for nothing?

Now, if you want to run a 12 week cycle, let's talk about that.


----------



## freestanding (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Megatron -  I needed  someone to clear it for for me , cause I don't have time to waste, shit man , I've pushed my body to the max for years now . I don't want to admit it , but what else is there to do, besides accept it,  an keep pushing myself...... 
lol - ok when I looked up hypocondaloism I only got past the words "having no conads" no shit it says that - so I took offense without finishing
your post . My bad bro.  This is  my first forum of any kind so I guess Im not the dick head my wife says I am... lol


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 26, 2015)

freestanding said:


> Thanks Megatron -  I needed  someone to clear it for for me , cause I don't have time to waste, shit man , I've pushed my body to the max for years now . I don't want to admit it , but what else is there to do, besides accept it,  an keep pushing myself......
> lol - ok when I looked up hypocondaloism I only got past the words "having no conads" no shit it says that - so I took offense without finishing
> your post . My bad bro.  This is  my first forum of any kind so I guess Im not the dick head my wife says I am... lol



Sounds like you should consider running a cycle.  Just take your time and so yournhomework.  Learn how the HPTA works.  Learn how gear works and esters work.  Hit the books.  There are risks that come with using AAS so make sure you fully understand them before ever doing that first injection.  And don't be one of those guys thatnis afraid to pin and wants to do an oral-only cycle.  We are here to help when you feel ready.


----------



## freestanding (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok Megatron:  I'd like to hear the 12 week plan , Im  here to listen  an learn bro .  
here's my stats 
5'8 185-190#
Bench - 275 x 8 to 10 
squat- low 4 s 
Bf- I'm guessing  15-18%
Recently :1 shitty  cycle under my belt, it was only 4 weeks of test e an 300 mg dbol weekly. I got shorted on the test ... 
this  has been a  humbling experience for me .


----------



## bvs (Jul 26, 2015)

12-16 weeks of test e or c at 500mg a week
aromasin or arimadex
hcg
nolva and clomid pct

I haven't given all the numbers for the cycle, there are multiple options, you need to do some research and decide what you think will be best for you (the stickies will be your friend for this)


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 27, 2015)

Read the stickies for sure. I signed up in January and have yet to begin my first cycle. I'm still learning. It takes time and a lot of patience to cover every aspect of a cycle. Sometime in the next few months I may be ready then again maybe not.. Best of luck to you.


----------



## freestanding (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you to all - 
bsw5 - I do read the stickies , I read so much it makes my tiNY little brain freaking hurt man . To me , the gym an being a working hand is what I'm good at. It's seems that ugbb is  so advanced that I wouldn't have any valuable input here .


----------



## bugman (Jul 27, 2015)

I ran dr prescribed trt for several years.  I made good gains with it.  If I had played smart, I would have dialed in my diet and would have cut my bf %.   But as usual, I was a dummy. 

Due to hypogonadism, I'll always be on trt.  I figured, I might as well make the most out of it  dial my diet in too.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 27, 2015)

bugman said:


> I ran dr prescribed trt for several years.  I made good gains with it.  If I had played smart, I would have dialed in my diet and would have cut my bf %.   But as usual, I was a dummy.
> 
> Due to hypogonadism, I'll always be on trt.  I figured, I might as well make the most out of it  dial my diet in too.



So your saying you suffer from tiny nuts? Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> So your saying you suffer from tiny nuts? Lol


I wouldn't describe it as suffering. Those bastards do nothing but get in the way and make a big mess anyway.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't describe it as suffering. Those bastards do nothing but get in the way and make a big mess anyway.



True but there is nothing like a swole sack to suffocate your girl with!


----------



## Probeach (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm at about 12 weeks into TRT and 7 weeks into training/diet.  Results are noticeable by just adding TRT and well worth the investment.  Before it felt like I was just going nowhere in the gym, tired all the time, moody, not very good sleep and stressed easy.  I do use an Alpha-Stim treatment a few times a week as well (alpha-stim .com) and I HIGHLY recommend that over any types of medications if you have anxiety, insomnia, depression or pain in any way.  Very well researched device and a life changer for me for the past several years.

Adding TRT only (200 mg Watson Cyp) I started out on bench free weights doing about 40lbs at 8-10 reps as well as a few more exercises for chest, but used this as my main one to judge gains.  After 7 subsequent weeks at the gym I'm now using 70 lbs at 8 reps and have added a couple more exercises to chest day.  This week i'll be changing everything up and will look to further strength.  

I'm 42 and am no stranger to working out, but took several years off, to my detriment.  I'm 6.4", and was 207 lbs and about 20% body fat when I started and my waste/stomach (problem area) was 41 inches.  I'm now 203 lbs and probably 17-18% ish body fat.  Still a long way to go, but very happy with what i've accomplished thus far.  

Less fat, more energy, increased sex drive and performance, noticeable strength gains.  I'm very happy with the results!  Hope this helps anyone wanting to know similar info...

PB


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 3, 2015)

freestanding said:


> Thank you to all -
> bsw5 - I do read the stickies , I read so much it makes my tiNY little brain freaking hurt man . To me , the gym an being a working hand is what I'm good at. It's seems that ugbb is  so advanced that I wouldn't have any valuable input here .





Probeach said:


> I'm at about 12 weeks into TRT and 7 weeks into training/diet.  Results are noticeable by just adding TRT and well worth the investment.  Before it felt like I was just going nowhere in the gym, tired all the time, moody, not very good sleep and stressed easy.  I do use an Alpha-Stim treatment a few times a week as well (alpha-stim .com) and I HIGHLY recommend that over any types of medications if you have anxiety, insomnia, depression or pain in any way.  Very well researched device and a life changer for me for the past several years.
> 
> Adding TRT only (200 mg Watson Cyp) I started out on bench free weights doing about 40lbs at 8-10 reps as well as a few more exercises for chest, but used this as my main one to judge gains.  After 7 subsequent weeks at the gym I'm now using 70 lbs at 8 reps and have added a couple more exercises to chest day.  This week i'll be changing everything up and will look to further strength.
> 
> ...



glad you guys are doing well on trt or short runs.  

getting 100-200mg in you a week can make or break you, do whats needed and keep steady.   


GL


----------

